# Who watches Zillion?



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 23, 2019)

I went on a thread that said who's your favourite youtuber, and not a single soul except me said zillion, and I wonder if anybody actually watches him, so does any body watch Zillion, or even better, met him in person.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 23, 2019)

As expected.......


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 24, 2019)

*weeps silently in corner*


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 24, 2019)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> *weeps silently in corner*


Hey i do! I'm actually subsscribed to him right now


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 25, 2019)

I can't believe it took that long,


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 25, 2019)

I have watched almost all his videos, and would love to see him!


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Aug 5, 2019)

Anyone else........


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Aug 17, 2019)

FOR GOD SAKE, IT'S BEEN A BLOODY MONTHS SINCE A SINGLE POST, ZILLION ROSS, IS A GREAT ARTIST, AND FRIENDS WITH MOST FURRY YOUTUBERS, HE IS IN AT LEAST MOST CON VIDEOS, YET, THERE HAS ONLY BEEN ONE POST, ABOUT HIM EXCEPT ME! GOD,


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 17, 2019)

Did you see the one where he impersonated Ace of Hearts at Anthrocon?


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Aug 17, 2019)

Yep, I also seen him do majira, maverick and Ataru (dont know if i spelled Ataru right, plz correct,)


----------

